# QPX - QPSX Limited



## KaiserBun (8 December 2005)

Come on you buggers!!

Let the stock drop so i can buy some shares! 

Hope court cases drag a bit so i can get in before the finally get a win.


----------



## Odduna (12 December 2005)

KaiserBun said:
			
		

> Come on you buggers!!
> 
> Let the stock drop so i can buy some shares!
> 
> Hope court cases drag a bit so i can get in before the finally get a win.




Ahh QPX........ i wouldn't buy into it. Just another tech stock that should have died when the bubble burst.


----------



## KaiserBun (9 January 2006)

144% increase in one day. 

I like this bubble Odduna.


----------

